# Place of service 61



## wheezer (Apr 6, 2009)

I have never run across this before, any feedback appreciated.  The patient was in the hospital for rehab on a floor and per this hospital and insurance the place of service to be used was a 61.  All charges were paid, but in the meantime, the patient's insurance changed and the new insurance wanted the place of service to be a 31 for the last unpaid charges.  The doctors are Physical Medicine Doctors, for Rehab services, not Physical therapist.  The floor where the patient orginally stayed has closed since.  If the hospital was credentialed for this floor as a 61 POS, is it wrong for the remaining charges to be submitted under a 31 POS because the insurance wants it that way?  I've never seen the 61 POS used before, all of the hospitals I have worked with refer to them as skilled nursing even if it's just another floor and the services are billed under the 31 POS. Any comments, insight is appreciated.


----------

